# meos tv dvd 200b dvd not working!



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

the tv dvd 200b cam with the motorhome when we bought it. I have no operating instructions, when i insert dvd it appears to work, says read then comes up no disc, i have tried new discs can anybody help due to go to france and spain at the weekend and would like to have it working for my daughter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This might sound obvious but I think you have inserted the DVD the wrong way around. For some reason Meos TVs defy logic in this respect.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

gelathae said:


> This might sound obvious but I think you have inserted the DVD the wrong way around. For some reason Meos TVs defy logic in this respect.


Yes! We too got caught by that


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Meos Tv*

We have had the NO DISC message on our Meos set,It is only on some dvd,s.
Sometimes if I Clean the disc it will play, or keep inserting it back in it will play.
At the moment it will occasionally not work on 12v,but this is intermittent it has worked for the past few days.
The other problem, every time we return it for repair it costs us £9 postage.
Maybe we should of payed the extra for an Avtex


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

the dvd's are being put in correctly and I have tried 5 brand new ones with same result


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

does anyone have operating instructions they could scan and email me or have any contact details of where i can obtain one
many thanks


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Meos*

Hi 
There is no contact details for Meos on my Instruction guide and my Tv is the 12" model so different to yours.
In the back of my guide there is a trouble shooting page that states.

Have you changed the players mode to DVD by pressing the DVD/USB/CARD button

Can the player read"DVD+R" "DVD+RW" and "DVD-RW" discs?

The player should be able to play any DVD-R disc but its availability to play DVD+R DVD+RW DVD-R discs depends on the quality of the software used to burn the disc

The address for the Meos Service Centre is 
C/O Conver Europe Ltd
Sterling House
Culpeper Close
Medway City Estate
Rochester
Kent
ME2 4HN

Tel 0049 6331 268 3501

or try
WE Do Didgital
016331 2683501


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the info, 
I think it must be broken because i push the button on the remote for dvd
dvd screen comes on, insert new dvd screen says read then changes to no disc then ejects disc!!!
I am not technically minded but it should be fairly simple. went into dvd setup and couldn't see anything wrong, saw a password tab so exited as wouldn't know where to start with that.


tried contacting the number given engaged!


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Meos*

Hi Antpurley

In my directions it says
When prompted for a password
enter the password - the factory setting is 0000
it may be set for PG only dvd,s if the parentel control has been set.
To check
Press the set up button on remote or player the menu will be displayed 
enter the default pin 0000 (unless previous owners changed it)
edit the rating as required

this is just a guess as like you I am not a techie

Sorry we do not have a scanner to email by instructions


----------

